# Lemongrass oil



## mmarmino (May 11, 2009)

Is the type of lemongrass oil used when trying to lure a swarm just a standard kind such as this? http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Lemongrass-Oil-1-fl-oz-30-ml/3330?at=0


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup. Buy your essential oils (EO) from a reputable company (and this company may be -- I am not familiar with them), so the product is full strength and pure. Some would say to make sure the EO is culinary grade (for use in food) rather than aromatherapy grade (not for use in food), but YMMV on that one. A company I can recommend is LorAnn Oils, https://www.lorannoils.com/c-14-essential-oils-for-culinary-use.aspx


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Most health food stores carry it if you don't want to pay for shipping.


----------



## Sherillynn (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually bought the Lemongrass oil from iherb.com a few years ago and it worked well. No complaints on them.


----------



## mmarmino (May 11, 2009)

good deal thanks everyone.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

that is the brand that I have been useing for a long time. It is strong. I will have a few bees checking out my traps before I even get them hung properly and if I leave my tail gate open with prebaited traps in the back, I will have 100's checking them out


----------

